# Jewel Weed Questions



## mel z (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't get near it as it is usually near Poison Ivy. My face literally now turns into a (no joke) Klingon Halloween Mask, but it is my real face. And for some odd allergy reason, I have, and it grows deeper, scaring that looks like I have been shot with a big bullet between the eyes, especially when it is forming an odd scabby thing that is not a scab from the rash. Don't know why this allergy developed, but if you ever get it, don't bother with an allergy expert, they will tell you to go to the dermatologist which will give you a proper prescription. I hope that lasts longer than the few years.

Not asking for medical advice, just going to try what I can, and if it doesn't work, it is no better than allergy shots that don't work either.

At any rate. Can one buy Jewel Weed somewhere? The very nice and very affordable health food store here does not have it.

Does it help? In soap, salve, or the lovely dragon faced yellow and orange flower applied directly?

And, while we are on the topic, better than ye' ol' drawing books of the past, or even color photos, here is a great video so you really can identify it. 

I think identifying plants is of utmost importance, dad knew them all, even helped to try spread some nearly extinct varieties in his last years. (I miss fresh sasafrass, ramps - yes the stink, wild ginger, well, his homemade tonics.)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHrBEzXKM_I&list=UU6NFc1XyVdzuyQw-f9HG42g[/ame]

P.S. Dad made his own cough syrup. A sterilized jar, fill the bottom quarter with honey, slice a big white onion and put in jar, slice a nice sized juicy lemon and put in jar. Put in sunny window and shake twice a day. Drink about a jigger before bed, but don't expect to kiss anyone without onion breath.  Drink for at least 5 to 7 days. He never woke up coughing in the middle of the night, and did not have Nyquil hangovers.


----------



## messywith4 (Jul 3, 2013)

We have a friend that lives on the New River in the mountains of NC -- we were visitng him over the weekend...He had just pulled up a bunch of it and composted it...I almost cried because I've been looking for some to replant or harvest to make the soap.  
He said it is very invasive and difficult to control....kinda like Poison Ivy!


----------



## mel z (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you, that is good to know. Doubt the landlord would be happy if I planted any then!


----------



## lsg (Jul 4, 2013)

I got my dried Jewel Weed from Starwest Botanicals.  Just made my first batch of Jewel Weed soap with oil infused with the dry Jewel Weed.  They have it listed under Celandine Herb.

http://www.starwest-botanicals.com/organic-celandine-herb-c-s-4-oz.html


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 4, 2013)

Dried celandine from Starwest Botanicals and from Mountain Rose Herbs (link below) is the Greater Celandine, Chelidonium majus, sourced from Hungary and native to Europe. It is a member of the  Papaveraceae (poppy) family. According to the references I found, it is poisonous if ingested, and it can be highly irritating to the skin, although it was used traditionally to remove warts. I did not find references about using it to treat poison ivy rash or other skin problems, but I might have missed them.

The jewelweed native to North America is known as Wild Celandine, but the name is the only thing it shares with the Greater Celandine. It is a member of the Balsaminaceae family. The native Spotted jewelweed is Impatiens capensis, and the native Pale jewelweed is Impatiens pallida. Other botanical names I found for jewelweed are Impatiens biflora and Impatiens aurea. This is the jewelweed that is recommended for poison ivy rash and other skin problems according to the North American herbals I checked. I did not find any current sources for dried jewelweed for sale. 

Greater Celandine:
http://www.memidex.com/celandine+poppy
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/c.html#h_cel

Jewelweed:
http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Plants.Folder/Jewelweed.html
http://www.memidex.com/jewelweed
http://www.naturalnews.com/036190_poison_ivy_remedies_jewelweed.html
http://customers.hbci.com/~wenonah/hydro/jewelwed.htm
http://www.naturesherbal.com/Jewelweed.htm
http://www.cloverleaffarmherbs.com/jewel-weed/#sthash.TRDnmvAc.dpbs

Poison Ivy:
http://www.eattheweeds.com/poison-ivy-ponderings/


----------



## jean1C (Jul 4, 2013)

This is a very timely question. I got some jewelweed seeds and was thinking about planting them. I have poison ivy in the back 40, and I know it usually grows by it, but I have none. I understand it is a "weed" but maybe container growing would not be so bad....

I think I am going to try a jewelweed soap in the fall. It can't hurt to try.


----------



## bodhi (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a lot of it growing nearby..


----------



## lsg (Jul 4, 2013)

It appears that Chelidonium majus is not North American Jewel Weed, however the plant is used in homeopathic medicine and by herbalists. Here is what I found on Chelidonium majus (organic Celandine Herb):
"The effect of the fresh herb is of a mild analgesic, cholagogic, antimicrobial, oncostatic. The aerial parts and roots of greater celandine are used in herbalism. The above-ground parts are gathered during the flowering season and dried at high temperatures. The root is harvested in autumn between August and October and dried. The fresh rhizome is also used. Celandine has a hot and bitter taste. The latex has a narcotic fragrance. Preparations are made from alcoholic and hot aqueous extractions (tea). _Chelidonium majus_ has traditionally been used for treatment of various inflammatory diseases including atopic dermatitis."
I don't think I ever suggested ingesting this herb, and I don't think anyone should really ingest North American Jewel Weed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chelidonium

http://greenlifeuniverse.com/health/greater-celandine-tea-decongests-liver.html


I made a small batch of soap using oil infused with this herb. I will try it and let you know if it has any bad side effects.
According to Mountain Rose Herbs I shouldn't have to worry about witches if I use the stuff. That should be a plus. I wonder if it will work on SPAMMERS.


----------



## mel z (Jul 6, 2013)

Yes, let us ward of the movie spammers!

I worked for a family in a restaurant once that thought whole paws of garlic hung by the air vents kept witches away.  They also thought a fork hanging over the door meant all would like the food and continue to visit for it. Loved it. But, they thought I was of the witchy variety. Does that mean the soap will keep me from myself? ROTFLOL!

I'm going to buy some Jewel Weed, thanks all for the links! Please do let me know if there are any reactions, once I get some this season will be over. Now if the neighbors would quit mowing over it.


----------



## lsg (Jul 6, 2013)

I am going to look along our ditches here, but it has been so dry this year that I am not hopeful. I am going to be sure to compare what I pick to the video tutorials before using. I washed my hands with my new soap. Haven't seen any reaction yet.  I will try it in the shower today and let you know if I notice a reaction.


----------



## lsg (Jul 8, 2013)

mel Z, I have showered with the soap for three days in a row with no bad reaction.  I did not use it on my face just in case, does that mean it will help poison ivy, I don't know.


----------



## nebetmiw (Jul 8, 2013)

I have bought poison ivy soap and it does work well for it for me.  We have poison here but not jewel weed.  In my case it did not let the poison bubble up and healed alot faster than calamine lotion does.  But I hit it early with it and often when I got itchey.


----------



## lsg (Jul 8, 2013)

The problem is what I bought and made the soap with is not common jewel weed found in the U.S., but something passed off as jewel weed by Starwest Botanicals.  It still might work on poison ivy, I have yet to test it for that.


----------

